# Xanax before job interview?



## rachelm96 (Jul 23, 2015)

I struggle with severe anxiety and panic attacks when it comes to interviews and even just working under someone. I recently turned down a job, in a panic, because of the anxiety of working for a boss who isn't very professional and likes to criticize. 
My doctor prescribed me .5mg tablets of Alprazolam, I am familiar with how they effect me (.5mg is the usual dose). My idea is to break a tablet in half, so I take .25mg, see how my symptoms are affected and then if no effect, go up to .5mg, I only ever take .75mg when I am having a extremely severe panic attack and I can afford to fall asleep. I was wondering if anyone has taken benzodiazepines to get through an interview or their opinion on it?
I have the interview tomorrow, so any replies made asap would be great.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Sure they start working within 30min are fully out in you system in 2hours. Problem could be if it effects your memory, or you come of kinda slow... But in a highly anxity situation, one usually keeps sharp, and don't get tired...

Laying home watching TV or such, one could easally fall asleep! 

Good luck tough, and best wishes!!!


----------



## TruePost (Dec 7, 2012)

I would take a little if you choose to use benzos because they can inhibit your thinking a bit and tends to make you feel lazy. If I could recommend something I'd look at L-Tyrosine, it's an amino acid you can buy at GNC or a store of that sort that boosts your dopamine levels making you a lot more talkative and more full of energy. I have this and 5-HTP around my house all the time, I dont use them often but they are life savers for social encounters where you're not comfortable.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

That's the only way I'd do an interview, but I had to find the exact amount that's suitable for different situations. Like for me personally just every day stuff at work/school/whatever I take 1mg, but for something a little more stressful on the level of a job interview I take 1.5, if I took 2mg it would cloud my judgment and if I took the usual 1mg the increased anxiety-level would distort my judgment. But speaking for myself I for sure wouldn't try to interview without it, because I've done that a few times and I bombed every time.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Placebo is one hell of a drug!!!



TruePost said:


> I would take a little if you choose to use benzos because they can inhibit your thinking a bit and tends to make you feel lazy. If I could recommend something I'd look at L-Tyrosine, it's an amino acid you can buy at GNC or a store of that sort that boosts your dopamine levels making you a lot more talkative and more full of energy. I have this and L-Tyrosine around my house all the time, I dont use them often but they are life savers for social encounters where you're not comfortable.


----------



## Dextro94 (Sep 19, 2014)

I would recommend you a beta blocker for an interview.

Xanax makes me look and feel drunk.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Placebo is one hell of a drug!!!


Benzos work off of the placebo-effect?



BurningMan94 said:


> I would recommend you a beta blocker for an interview.
> 
> Xanax makes me look and feel drunk.


You have to find the right dosage for you rather than what your doctor practically arbitrarily prescribes you.


----------



## DesperateGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

BurningMan94 said:


> Xanax makes me look and feel drunk.


:surprise:

I wish psych meds did that to me, lol


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Benzos work off of the placebo-effect?


Na half, 50/50.... But taking the amino acid L-Tyrosine... Maybe not that effective for anxiety!


----------



## Dextro94 (Sep 19, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> You have to find the right dosage for you rather than what your doctor practically arbitrarily prescribes you.


I have yet to find that "right" dosage. If I take too little, I get anxious too easily and if I take too much , the anxiety is completely gone but so are my motor skills :grin2:

The perfect dosage is a matter of mcg's between too little and too much.


----------



## TruePost (Dec 7, 2012)

watertouch said:


> Placebo is one hell of a drug!!!


whatever man, I dont think you know what you're talking about


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Na half, 50/50.... But taking the amino acid L-Tyrosine... Maybe not that effective for anxiety!


A placebo is either 100% a placebo, or it's not a placebo at all.

But we all know placebos are a high risk for dangerous addiction when not taken correctly *eye-roll*


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> A placebo is either 100% a placebo, or it's not a placebo at all.
> 
> But we all know placebos are a high risk for dangerous addiction when not taken correctly *eye-roll*


No in a controll group, its much less...


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Heres what i do if i have interview. My regular dose of xanax is .5mg 4x daily. I would take between 3-4 pills depending on anxiety level. Then another 1 or 2 right before the interview. 

Also drink caffeine cause you want to look awake as benzo tend to make people look a bit stoned sometimes.


----------



## DesperateGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Heres what i do if i have interview. My regular dose of xanax is .5mg 4x daily. I would take between 3-4 pills depending on anxiety level. Then another 1 or 2 right before the interview.
> 
> Also drink caffeine cause you want to look awake as benzo tend to make people look a bit stoned sometimes.


Or even better, 10 to 20 milligrams of Ritalin. It makes you look very awake and engaged, even if you had to take a large dose of anxiolytics like Xanax.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Most member of SAS would be "cured" if they met a real, live Xanax bar -- that magical 2mg size that Dr. Wussy P*ssy is much too afraid to prescribe.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Most member of SAS would be "cured" if they met a real, live Xanax bar -- that magical 2mg size that Dr. Wussy P*ssy is much too afraid to prescribe.


One of these? The one I tried was 4mg.










Before I got a xanax prescription my friend gave me one of those to help me fall asleep, I slept for about 18 hours. When I woke up I then noticed his text telling me to only take a fourth at a time, lol. Still, the best sleep I've ever had and I swear I was anxiety-free for like 3 days straight.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Its usually 0.25mg that one gets, sure it works for some. I have in my charts that 40mg Valium/diazepam barely worked... Drs like to think that all BZ are the same.

The pills just say U 94 in Sweden :blank. But they come in a "cool" glass jar.

A couple of Roofies and some Xanax, 4.5hours sleep. I wish i could use the phrase "i should probably see someone", but they dumped me... I have to wait till September!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

TruePost said:


> whatever man, I dont think you know what you're talking about


Feel free to inform me! Im not all knowing!... Im thinking about buying some Supplements tomorrow, they also sell L-Tyrosine,


----------



## DesperateGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> One of these? The one I tried was 4mg.


Pretty sure you're mistaken. The highest dose Xanax tablet I've ever seen was 3mg.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

DesperateGuy said:


> Pretty sure you're mistaken. The highest dose Xanax tablet I've ever seen was 3mg.


Then I guess my friend was mistaken, either way, 3mg being the first amount of benzo I've ever taken kicked my ***.


----------



## adidasman (Feb 27, 2015)

I love taking my 4mg with alcohol, best drug ever.


----------



## Schatzie622 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would really recommend trying propranolol (beta blocker). It doesn't alter your mind and although you may still feel anxiety once you see it is under controlled (blocks out physical effects) it is much easier to get a grip on the situation. I have very situational anxiety with glassophobia. I go into these uncontrollable panic attacks in the middle of attempting to speak in a presentation be it in person or on the phone. Today propranolol gave me a relief I never thought would be possible. I've never felt so in control presenting something to a client. I was on cloud 9 after I finished!

It's been 3 hours since I finished and I still feel so calm and relaxed. 

My dr also prescribed me .25mg xanax but I didn't take it. I wanted to see how the prop worked on its own and it was pretty magical!


----------



## DesperateGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, propranolol has its place for interviews. Can help with the physical jitters, so you _look_ less anxious. It's good to combine with Xanax.


----------



## rachelm96 (Jul 23, 2015)

I took the xanax, despite still feeling the anxiety and nerves, it gave me enough control to put on the big cheery confident act rather than the trembling quiet girl anxiety can make me. 
Got a call today saying I got the job!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

crimeclub said:


> Benzos work off of the placebo-effect?


In some cases, yes. 0.25 mg of Xanax or 2 mg of Valium would most certainly be placebos.


----------



## TruePost (Dec 7, 2012)

While I will agree that the placebo effect is a real thing, I can also testify heavily that a lot of supplements there do alter your brains chemistry. I study psychology and also have an extensive knowledge on drugs (I find them to be a little fascinating) and I can vouch that L-Tyrosine does what I described. It's supposed to just be a workout supplement/amino acid but it does help produce (or possibly boost, i can't remember) dopamine, the neurotransmitter for rewards and pleasure, which alters your mood and I find it makes you feel very talkative. There is also 5-HTP which produces/boosts your serotonin levels, the neurotransmitter for happiness, and it generally lifts your mood. I guess look into it yourself there's been a lot or research or just try it first hand! Sorry if I came off as rude.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> In some cases, yes. 0.25 mg of Xanax or 2 mg of Valium would most certainly be placebos.


Isn't that more a matter of insufficient dosage, the criticism for benzos was the placebo effect when it probably should have just been not deciding to get a dosage that passes any kind of threshold.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

I think we got lost in translation, im not saying Benzo are Placebo pills, im meant that the effect is abit Placebo...
One takes a pill that are supposed to work for anxiety, and one already feel "calmer" by just knowing one has taking that pill. 




crimeclub said:


> Isn't that more a matter of insufficient dosage, the criticism for benzos was the placebo effect when it probably should have just been not deciding to get a dosage that passes any kind of threshold.


----------

